# New Lathe Countershaft



## Almega (Jan 16, 2021)

*The countershaft on my little Logan was on its last gasps and I decided to make a new one, which was easier than trying to rebuild the OE unit. It would also allow me to use ball bearings rather than bushings. A little angle iron and some plate welded up for the motor mount and the frame was all it needed. I added the pillow blocks and new shaft, salvaged the pulleys and motor from the old unit and in a few hours I had it up and running. It is much smoother and quieter than the original, though it doesn't look quite as classy. In this case I'll take function over form. Once I build a guard/enclosure, it won't be seen except during belt changes.*


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks just fine.  Nice mod.


----------

